# Sneak peek of more Vintage Bitch carriers



## Ivy's mom

Hey guys.... Finished 3, but want to get a few more done before adding to my etsy shop. Here are just some quick snaps witht the cell phone for now. Oops tried to correct title and it posted twice. I need to remove the other post lol!


----------



## Brodysmom

Gorgeous work Lori! I love all 3! The first is my favorite. Just beautiful.


----------



## Adrienne

I love the last one!!!!!! amazing work!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Tracy, I really loved how that one turned out. That fabric is is even more gorgeous in person. Just had to try something new with the tassles



Brodysmom said:


> Gorgeous work Lori! I love all 3! The first is my favorite. Just beautiful.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Adrienne, I figure you can't go wrong with a pink and brown combo hee heeee !!



Adrienne said:


> I love the last one!!!!!! amazing work!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Beautiful!!
I love the first one!


----------



## TLI

Gorgeous!! As always!! My fave is the 3rd, and then the first. Stunning!


----------



## KayC

Oh Lori, those are BEAUTIFUL....... One of these days I will have one of your carriers.


----------



## chi's R me

Awww, Lori, they're all so pretty. My favorite is the second one but like the new one with tassles too. Still hoping you will do a light weight one for summer. Any possibilities for that? I would LOVE to have a summer carrier.


----------



## glyndwr

I really love the 2nd one. how big a chi will fit in these, Glyn is 9ins and 8lb would love one can you put a link to your shop on please, oh do you ship over here x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Beautiful!!
> I love the first one!


Thank you, I'm kinda partial to that one myself



TLI said:


> Gorgeous!! As always!! My fave is the 3rd, and then the first. Stunning!


Thanks T  that 3rd is the same fabric as yours but in pink and brown.



Zoey's Mom said:


> Oh Lori, those are BEAUTIFUL....... One of these days I will have one of your carriers.


Hee heee....thanks Hun! Zoey would look very cute in one


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks, I actually am going to start making more of my hobo style. I just want to modify the strap so it's adjustable. It's a lighter weight one.



chi's R me said:


> Awww, Lori, they're all so pretty. My favorite is the second one but like the new one with tassles too. Still hoping you will do a light weight one for summer. Any possibilities for that? I would LOVE to have a summer carrier.


----------



## Ivy's mom

I usually say 6-7 lbs but if she isn't too tall than 8 lbs should work. Willow would fit even at 10 lbs but is just to heavy for my shoulders. Not sure if I can link my site here, so I will pm you. I don't have any up right now but you can see some of my older ones that are sold. Oh.. And I ship anywhere



glyndwr said:


> I really love the 2nd one. how big a chi will fit in these, Glyn is 9ins and 8lb would love one can you put a link to your shop on please, oh do you ship over here x


----------



## glyndwr

Ivy's mom said:


> I usually say 6-7 lbs but if she isn't too tall than 8 lbs should work. Willow would fit even at 10 lbs but is just to heavy for my shoulders. Not sure if I can link my site here, so I will pm you. I don't have any up right now but you can see some of my older ones that are sold. Oh.. And I ship anywhere


Thanks for the link, il keep checking it for when there on, Glyn is 9ins tall,


----------



## Cambrea

They are all gorgeous! I stalk your etsy shop all the time. Can't wait for the new hobo ones!! They are my favorite.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee hee...just bought some pretty light weights for the hobo's, hope to get started soon



Cambrea said:


> They are all gorgeous! I stalk your easy shop all the time. Can't wait for the new hobo ones!! They are my favorite.


----------



## Lisajazzi

OMG amazing! I absolutely love all three but the material on number 2 is my favourite.

Where is your shop?


----------



## miasowner

Wow... very well made. I especially like the pink and brown carrier.


----------



## bayoumah

hi these are all very well made i love the third the best


----------



## Pookypeds

Sometime this spring or summer I'm thinking of having you make one for me in a summer weight (cooler for Florida) and in tropical colors!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

love them all


----------



## amyalina25

i think they are great! i love the 2nd one!!! x


----------



## *Princess*

i love the 3rd one xx


----------



## cherper

They are all great! My fave is the last one


----------



## Chimom4

All are gorgeous!!! Makes me want another! Chip loves his VB bag, and he even sleeps in it as a bed!


----------



## appleblossom

they are all so beautiful..I think #3 is my favorite but then again I love #1 too..


----------



## Raqy

I love that 1st one.


----------



## Rose of Love

they all soo great!! i LOVE the 2nd one


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks soo much guys. Hoping to get some of my mini ones made and added to my shop soon


----------



## sakyurek

all of them are gorgeous I can't choose


----------



## Dragonfly

My favorite is the pink one! You do amazing work hon! They are all lovely!!!


----------



## widogmom

You may have already thought of this, but I think the beautiful Industrial-Revolution vibe of your bags would be a huge hit with the Steampunk crowd. Just another marketing idea. I'm not into the Steampunk thing myself, but many are. Steampunk.com | An online home for the steampunk movement in all its forms.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks guys...oh, I love victorian and renaissance periods. Steampunk looks fun! Some really beautiful costumes!! I have some really gorgeous vintage tapestries and needlepoints to make a personal carrier but haven't had a chance to make it yet. They would cost a fortune if I sold them, and doubt anyone would want to pay that much lol!!


----------



## Miinerva

The two first are my favorites. Gorgeous. ME WANT! :-D


----------



## Violet butterfly

New to the forum and while reading old post I found this one. I think your work is beautiful and wondered if you would PM me a link to your store. Thank you.


----------



## Tallulah-Belles Mama :)

Ooh can you send me the link too please xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

I don't think Lori is sewing right now, ladies. But when she is, it's definitely a treat!! Her work is truly amazing. You can't buy anything in a store that compares to her craftsmanship. I have 2 of her carriers, a bed, and some clothes she made the girls, and it is all outstanding!!! Gorgeous!!! It's a plus that it comes from such a kind heart too. She's a Gem!! :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~

Wow wow wow those carriers are stunning! It was hard to pick a favorite, but 
I think it's the second one. They are all ridiculously pretty. Great job Lori.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥

Omg I love them 
My fav is the second one...
how wold someone go about trying to get one if these they are so fabulous


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥

Hi I was just wondering how does someone go about trying to order from you 
I love your stuff 
Havint seen anything like it


----------

